# Wimbledon 2013: risultati, programma, diretta



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

*Wimbledon 2013*: dal 24 Giugno al 7 Luglio.

*Dove vedere* tutte le partite di *Wimbledon in tv* in diretta? Su Sky Sport 1 e 2.

*Nadal* subito fuori, lo spagnolo è uscito al primo turno contro il belga Darcis


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Fuori anche la Errani nel tabellone femminile


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

Primo giorno. Fuori i due numeri 5 del mondo nei singolari maschile e femminile, ovvero Rafael Nadal e Sara Errani.

La romagnola ha ceduto 6-2, 6-3 alla Puig e perde così l'occasione di superare la Radwanska nel ranking (e rischia ora di essere scavalcata dalla Li Na) 

Il campione del Roland Garros invece subisce una sconfitta senza precedenti da Darcis, peggiorando il risultato dello scorso anno. 7-6 (4), 7-6 (8), 6-4 il punteggio in favore del tennista belga.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

Primo giorno. Fuori i due numeri 5 del mondo nei singolari maschile e femminile, ovvero Rafael Nadal e Sara Errani.

La romagnola ha ceduto 6-2, 6-3 alla Puig e perde così l'occasione di superare la Radwanska nel ranking (e rischia ora di essere scavalcata dalla Li Na) 

Il campione del Roland Garros invece subisce una sconfitta senza precedenti da Darcis, peggiorando il risultato dello scorso anno. 7-6 (4), 7-6 (8), 6-4 il punteggio in favore del tennista belga.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Altri risultati di interesse*: 

Federer [3] (era destinato a incrociarsi con Nadal nei quarti) vince facile sul rumeno Hanescu 6-3, 6-2, 6-0
Tsonga [6] domina il belga Goffin 7-6, 6-4, 6-3


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Giugno 2013)

nadalllll


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2013)

l'eliminazione di Nadal ha veramente del clamoroso


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

*Italiani
*
Nel tabellone maschile fuori sia Fognini (in quattro set, dopo aver vinto il primo) che cede alla sua bestia nera Melzer, sia Lorenzi battuto in tre set dal francese De Schepper

Nonostante l'eliminazione di Errani, arrivano tre gioie dal tabellone femminile. 
Vincono Knapp (da sfavorita 6-3, 6-4 alla Hradecka), Giorgi (6-3, 6-4 su Samantha Murray) e Flavia Pennetta (6-4, 6-1 alla Baltacha)


----------



## Prinz (24 Giugno 2013)

Premio Soderling 2013 a Steve Darcis


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2013)

Che botta per Nadal


----------



## Snake (24 Giugno 2013)

Da questo Wimbledon chiedevo solo una cosa, non vedere lo stupro tennistico di Nadal al pari di Becker e McEnroe nell'albo d'oro, ora chiunque vinca tra Roger, Nole e Murray mi andrà bene. Eterno onore a Steve Darcis che entra nel club del salva tennis. 

Onore anche a Rafa che con la sconfitta di oggi occupa i primi due posti del podio nella speciale classifica dei biggest upset ever.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

Due parole sulla partita di Nadal: il primo set perso al tie break non mi aveva insospettito per il risultato, perché anche al Roland Garros lo spagnolo ha fatto fatica nei primi turni, però in questo caso il set è durato davvero un infinità, 1 ora e 8 minuti, segno che Rafa non stava scherzando... infatti sul 5-5 dopo aver ceduto il servizio a Darcis, Nadal ha subito controbrekkato, facendo capire che non avrebbe ceduto il set tanto facilmente...

Ancora di più incredibile il secondo, quando ci si avvia lisci lisci verso il tie break, il belga cede sul più bello il servizio sul 5-5. Nadal serve per il set e invece di dare la sterzata decisiva va subito 0-30 e non rientra più. Al tie break, sul 3-6 Darcis vanifica 3 set point e lì ho pensato che se Nadal riesce a portarsi a casa il set, psicologicamente il belga è sottoterra, invece Darcis annulla a sua volta una palla set allo spagnolo, prima di chiudere 10-8.

Terzo set brutto da vedere. Darcis non mette più una prima e nonostante ciò Nadal non ne approfitta, anzi, si fa brekkare. Darcis conclude il terzo set 6-4 con un ace senza aver concesso palle break all'avversario


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

Grande colpo di Lleyton Hewitt (campione a Wimbledon nel 2002) che fa fuori Wawrinka [11] 6-4, 7-5, 6-3


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Wawrinka é davvero un overrated di primo livello


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

è tornata l'aria di quei famosi 7 mesi senza rafa


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

L'anno scorso uscì al secondo turno, quest'anno ha fatto meglio. Grande Rafa.


----------



## Prinz (25 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Da questo Wimbledon chiedevo solo una cosa, non vedere lo stupro tennistico di Nadal al pari di Becker e McEnroe nell'albo d'oro*, ora chiunque vinca tra Roger, Nole e Murray mi andrà bene. Eterno onore a Steve Darcis che entra nel club del salva tennis.
> 
> Onore anche a Rafa che con la sconfitta di oggi occupa i primi due posti del podio nella speciale classifica dei biggest upset ever.



Quotone, Nadal al pari di John e Stefanello non l'avrei retto, se poi Roger ci regala l'ottavo sempre buono è.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Giugno 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Quotone, Nadal al pari di John e Stefanello non l'avrei retto, se poi Roger ci regala l'ottavo sempre buono è.



Lo vedo troppo fuori condizione per vincere uno slam! Purtroppo.....


----------



## Prinz (25 Giugno 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Lo vedo troppo fuori condizione per vincere uno slam! Purtroppo.....



Verissimo, ma una speranzella me la tengo sempre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Giugno 2013)

ma la schiavone quanto è fallosa? avrà giocato 5 prime in tutta la partita...


----------



## Prinz (26 Giugno 2013)

Poi magari quelli che ironizzano su Djokovic e il doping mi spiegheranno come mai un tizio che nel 2011 domina la stagione sul rosso, va a Wimbledon ed esce col numero 100 del mondo al secondo turno, poi fa 7 mesi di stop, torna e vince tornei su tornei compreso il roland garros dove corre e saltella come se niente fosse per 5 ore in semifinale, poi arriva a Wimbledon dopo due settimane di riposo e perde al primo turno in 3 set dall'ultimo degli scarsoni, adducendo problemi al ginocchio. Problemi che si materializzano magicamente solo col cambio di superficie.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

La Sharapova è stata eliminata.


----------



## Snake (26 Giugno 2013)

Fra poco la raggiungerà Federer


----------



## Livestrong (26 Giugno 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Poi magari quelli che ironizzano su Djokovic e il doping mi spiegheranno come mai un tizio che nel 2011 domina la stagione sul rosso, va a Wimbledon ed esce col numero 100 del mondo al secondo turno, poi fa 7 mesi di stop, torna e vince tornei su tornei compreso il roland garros dove corre e saltella come se niente fosse per 5 ore in semifinale, poi arriva a Wimbledon dopo due settimane di riposo e perde al primo turno in 3 set dall'ultimo degli scarsoni, adducendo problemi al ginocchio. Problemi che si materializzano magicamente solo col cambio di superficie.


e tutto questo cosa c'entra con djokovic? Se la difesa di un dopato é l'accusa di un altro....


----------



## Ale (26 Giugno 2013)

suicidi di massa mode on


----------



## Snake (26 Giugno 2013)

Premessa doverosa, staminkia oggi sembrava la reincarnazione di Rafter, ha vinto la partita praticamente col serve and volley come non vedevo da molto ma molto tempo, avrà fatto 70-80% di punti così, farli contro Federer, sul centrale di Wimbledon nel tennis di oggi è semplicemente da togliersi il cappello, ma, e dico un ma grosso come una casa, come sempre quando Federer perde da chiunque non sia un top 10 (ma mi verrebbe da dire un fab 4 ma mi tengo largo) ci mette molto del suo e allora, si potrebbe dire che oggi in risposta è stato semplicemente patetico perchè quello serviva bene per carità ma non era il servizio di Gulbis o di Roddick at his prime, si potrebbe dire che ha sbagliato tanti passanti o che molti di questi erano troppo comodi per l'ucraino (Djokovic o Murray certamente non si sarebbero fatti infinocchiare così tante volte a rete ma manco Nadal) ma alla fine più di tutti pesano i soliti errori marchiani in momenti cruciali del match.

La partita si è visto fin da subito che non era delle più semplici, vado a memoria la prima palla break è arrivata ad inizio terzo set, comunque dopo tanto troppo tempo per uno come Federer, ma è già successo varie volte in passato che facesse fatica a leggere il servizio dell'avversario, il problema arriva quando quelle poche chance che hai le sfrutti malamente e allora bisognerebbe parlare di quei due dritti sparati fuori coi piedi dentro al campo su palla break ad inizio terzo set, dopo poi le cose non sono andate tanto meglio tant'è vero che c'è voluto un non forzato dell'ucraino per il controbreak nell'ultimo set.

L'altro giorno facevo ironia sugli upset di Nadal ma devo ammettere che questo va dritto dritto sul podio, Federer non perdeva da 10 anni prima dei quarti.

Così a naso, questa sconfitta per me mette fine alla carriera di Federer come slam contender.


----------



## Prinz (27 Giugno 2013)

Tutto ha una fine, pure Roger Federer. Onestamente non pensavo potesse vincere, ma mi aspettavo arrivasse minimo ai quarti. Onore a Stacoso per il tennis espresso, in puro vecchio stile erbivoro. aspettiamo la stagione sul cemento per un verdetto simil-definitivo, ma ho l'impressione che per Roger siamo ai titoli di coda. Del resto da tifosi non credo si possa davvero chiedergli più nulla

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> e tutto questo cosa c'entra con djokovic? Se la difesa di un dopato é l'accusa di un altro....



C'entra che le battutine e le accuse di doping da parte di tifosi di Nadal fanno ridere


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Giugno 2013)

Sto torneo di Wimbledon è un massacro... già fuori Nadal (3), Federer (5), Tsonga (6), Cilic (10) e Wawrinka (11)... tra le donne out Sharapova (2), Azarenka (3) ed Errani...

buone notizie per i nostri colori: Pennetta e Knapp hanno raggiunto gli ottavi di finale, domani giocano Vinci e Seppi, out Giorgi dopo una partita combattuta con la Bartoli


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Giugno 2013)

Vinci e Seppi agli ottavi... grande Seppi contro Nishikori rimonta due volte e la spunta al quinto. Su 4 italiani rimasti speriamo di vederne almeno uno ai quarti, anche se saranno tutti incontri dove partiamo sfavoriti

Knapp - Bartoli (15)
Vinci (11) - Na Li (6)
Pennetta - Flipkens (20) 
Seppi (23) - Del Potro (8)

lo scorso anno portammo tre italiane tra le prime 16 (vinci, schiavone e giorgi) ma nessuna giunse ai quarti


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

Pennetta e Vinci hanno buone possibilità di raggiungere i quarti. Seppi contro il dritto di Del Potro ha le stesse possibilità che io ho di uscire con Megan Fox.


----------



## Snake (29 Giugno 2013)

Del Potro sta giocando ora, ha vinto il primo set. Peccato per l'uscita della Giorgi con la grassona mangiarane, ha avuto il match più difficile delle italiane e secondo me era l'unica che poteva realmente fare strada perchè come può perdere con chiunque può anche battere chiunque tolta Serena, le altre massimo arriveranno ai quarti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2013)

seppi sfiderà del potro che oggi ha stavinto, difficile, ma deve giocarsela, quando si arriva ai quarti poi se ti prende l'entusiasmo...

molto bene la vinci, mi sta sorprendendo, la credevo più doppista, ma in questo wimbledon sta facendo molto bene 

il tabellone femminile poi è molto favorevole alle nostre giocatrici, a parte serena possono giocarsela sempre


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

oggi tutti in campo per gli ottavi, tra gli azzurri sta giocando subito Pennetta sul campo 18 contro Flipkens


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

Flavia cede il 1° parziale 7-6 dopo aver giocato piuttosto bene, breakkando più volte l'avversaria e servendo due volte per il set, ma senza riuscire a chiudere... peccato!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ok la pennetta ormai è out... crollo verticale nei momenti decisivi


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Pennetta out, dopo lo 0-2 contro la Flipkens (6-7,3-6). Vinci sotto 0-4 nel primo set contro la Na Li.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

ciao core la vinci è già fuori senza nemmeno scendere in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Vinci 0-5


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

roberta mai in partita, ocio a serena che perde il primo set 2-6 con lisicki


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

6-2, 6-0 na li... ci restano knapp e seppi... forse


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

grande reazione della williams che si avvia verso i quarti dopo un bel primo set della lisicki


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

Incredibile Serena, nel terzo set conduce 4-2 e 40-0, poi va sotto 4-5, annulla un match point a Lisicki, che poi fa un doppio fallo e regala la palla del controbreak del 5-5 alla Williams. Lisicki annulla la palla break con un ace, si guadagna un secondo match point che concretizza con un dritto vincente. Che partita sul centrale, esce a sorpresa la n.1!!


----------



## Snake (1 Luglio 2013)

Potrebbe essere stata la vera finale del torneo. Sabine sull'erba di scalpi eccellenti in passato ne aveva già fatti altri, sono sorpreso ma fino ad un certo punto di questa vittoria, è una delle poche del circuito che ha un servizio che le permette di tenere testa a Serena, nonostante comunque sia stata brekkata più volte nel corso del match. Ha reagito alla grande in quel game sotto 40-0 che di fatto avrebbe chiuso la partita.

P.S. Ha un sorriso meraviglioso


----------



## Prinz (1 Luglio 2013)

Grande Sabine


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Luglio 2013)

oggi è da guardare djokovic haas!


----------



## Prinz (1 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> P.S. Ha un sorriso meraviglioso



Non sarà bellissima, avrà delle gambe enormi, però la amo


----------



## Snake (1 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Non sarà bellissima, avrà delle gambe enormi, però la amo



siamo in 2 , comunque di viso è molto bella secondo me


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

come da pronostico 4 italiani su 4 fuori


----------



## Snake (1 Luglio 2013)

Ferrer praticamente in semifinale a Wimbledon


----------



## Prinz (1 Luglio 2013)

Murray non si sopporta più, possibile che non si renda conto di quanto si renda ridicolo con quelle sceneggiate ogni volta che perde un punto?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Berdych(3-1 su Tomic) e Nole(3-0 su Haas) ai quarti.


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2013)

Godo da morire per l'uscita della Williams.


----------



## Prinz (2 Luglio 2013)

Tifo Jerzy, ma la finale Nole - Murray mi pare piuttosto scontata. In ogni caso attenti a Berdych, che sull'erba ha battuto Nole nell'ultimo confronto disputato, anche se era un altro Nole (semi 2010)


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2013)

Lisicki avanza ancora, batte Kanepi ed è in semifinale.

Fuori Errani-Vinci anche nel doppio e l'Italia saluta definitivamente Wimbledon.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2013)

Esce anche Kvitova ai quarti contro Flipkens... comunque vadano le semifinali, tiferò per la vincente di Radwanska/Lisicki


----------



## Prinz (2 Luglio 2013)

uno strazio. Penso che Bartoli - Flipkens in semifinale a Wimbledon sia il punto più basso nella storia del tennis femminile


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> uno strazio. Penso che Bartoli - Flipkens in semifinale a Wimbledon sia il punto più basso nella storia del tennis femminile



beh però onore a loro per esserci arrivate... visto che sull'erba si gioca sempre meno non sono comunque sorpreso della presenza di tanti outsider tra uomini e donne


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2013)

in campo berdych e djokovic, mentre del potro sta dominando ferrer

- - - Aggiornato - - -

nole ha vinto al tie break il primo set, quindi ha conquistato 6-4 il secondo dopo essere stato in ritardo di un break


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2013)

Nole e Del Potro in semifinale, entrambi 3-0 contro Berdych e Ferrer


----------



## Snake (3 Luglio 2013)

Palito 

Distrutto Ferrer di solo braccio, l'ha preso a pallate per 2 ore e mezza. Ah se solo la nuvoletta di fantozzi si scordasse di lui per un pò di tempo, se la giocherebbe tranquillamente con gli altri fab 4 (ormai fab 3). Anche oggi ad inizio partita a momenti gli salta un legamento, sembrava quasi sul punto di ritirarsi.


----------



## Prinz (3 Luglio 2013)

grandissimo Juan Martin. Da antologia gli ultimi due punti. Purtroppo non rivedremo mai più il Delpo versione 2009, temo. Troppo poco reattivo negli spostamenti per giocarsela con i primi. Certo che davvero sembra avere un conto aperto con la sfortuna. Berdych come al solito è roba da scomodare Jung e Freud messi insieme. Non si può buttare un set come ha fatto lui nel secondo (ed anche nel primo sugli ultimi due punti ha di che recriminare). Nole ottimo, sta servendo da paura da inizio torneo e si sa che meglio di lui in risposta solo Agassi nella storia. Per me, anche se Murray ha caratteristiche più adatte all'erba, il favorito è lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2013)

Murray ha perso due set con Verdasco 6-4, 6-3 e rischia l'eliminazione... il britannico vince facile il terzo (6-1), nel quarto per ora siamo 3-3, avanti Janowicz


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2013)

Murray porta a casa il quarto set e si va al quinto dopo 2 ore e 40 minuti.


----------



## smallball (3 Luglio 2013)

Andy vince in 5 set portando a termine la rimonta


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2013)

grande match murray verdasco... e non vedo l'ora di nole-del potro!


----------



## Prinz (4 Luglio 2013)

Murray quando è in difficoltà diviene un orrido pallettaro. E' veramente una disgrazia vederlo il più delle volte remare da fondo, considerato il talento e la manualità che possiede. Comunque se Nole serve così (in risposta già si sa che è il migliore per distacco) ha il torneo in tasca.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2013)

A meno di clamorose sorprese il torneo è in mano a Nole.


----------



## Ale (4 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> A meno di clamorose sorprese il torneo è in mano a Nole.



mica tanto..


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> mica tanto..



Invece secondo me si. Se Djoko gioca e serve così difficilmente porà sfuggirgli il successo finale. Il Murray visto fin qui non può farcela imho.


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2013)

Se la finale sarà Djokovic Murray penso vincerà Djokovic, ma io non sono tanto convinto che in finale ci arrivi Murray..., e a quel punto non darei per sconfitto in partenza uno che fa 30 ace in 3 set e che serve la prima di servizio a 200 orari di media. Il polacco non so perchè ma ho la sensazione che potrebbe fare uno scherzetto, forse anche due, d'altronde sarebbe la degna conclusione di questo pazzo Wimbledon...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Luglio 2013)

Bartoli facile in finale. 6-1, 6-2 alla Flipkens...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Luglio 2013)

Grande partita Lisicki - Radwanska, la tedesca serve per il match sul 5-4 al terzo set


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Luglio 2013)

partita emozionante fino alla fine, nel decimo game Radwanska va avanti 15-40; Lisicki annulla due palle break, poi una terza con l'ace, infine deve cedere alla polacca che non ha mollato. Controbreak e 5-5


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Luglio 2013)

Sabine Lisicki riporta la Germania in finale di Wimbledon, 14 anni dopo Steffi Graf. Dopo aver eliminato la n°1 Serena Williams, fa fuori in semifinale un'altra top 5, Radwanska, con il punteggio di 6-4, 2-6, 9-7. Tra le due è stata l'atleta meno contenuta e che ha rischiato di più, facendo moltissimi errori non forzati e qualche doppio fallo di troppo, ma compensando con tanti vincenti. Nel quindicesimo game dell'interminabile terzo parziale ha sfruttato la seconda palla break concessa dalla Radwanska facendo punto col sedere per terra. Aveva già servito per il match sul 5-4, ma era stata anche a due punti dal crollo sul 5-6 30-30. Nell'ultimo gioco ha fatto tutto col servizio, portandosi sul 40-0 e concludendo al secondo match point con un dritto lungolinea. 

Davvero una bellissima semifinale giocata da entrambe, con racchette che talvolta volavano via per la delusione di aver perso il punto. Lisicki affronterà sabato nell'ultimo atto Marion Bartoli, che disputò una finale dei Championships già nel 2007, cedendo a Venus Williams, un anno dopo l'ultimo successo di una francese, Mauresmo (2006).


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2013)

Sabine ti prego, non tradirmi sul più bello, quella grassona schizzata non può vincere Wimbledon.


----------



## Prinz (4 Luglio 2013)

La finale di sabato è un confronto che trascende il concetto stesso di sport per arrivare ad abbracciare la nozione stessa di femminilità. Forza Sabine amore mio, scongiuriamo la catastrofe.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Certo vedere la Lisicki giocarsi la finale contro un suino è un tantino strano.


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2013)

Ma io infatti non capisco come una in quelle condizioni fisiche possa giocare così bene, sarà che le avversarie di quella parte del tabellone sono state poca roba ma tant'è. Precedenti tra le due che fanno leggermente ben sperare ma c'è da dire che la grassona una finale a wimbledon l'ha già giocata, l'altra no.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Luglio 2013)

ma come fa la bartoli  al roland garros era stata presa a pallate dalla schiavone, e su eurosport leggevano messaggi del tipo "dai francesca sbrigati che marion deve mangiare"


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2013)

alle 14 italiane oggi il via alle semifinali uomini con Djokovic - Del Potro

in semifinale tra i giovani il nostro Quinzi [6] alle 12.30 contro Kyle Edmund [5]


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2013)

Quinzi va in finale! Grande!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma io infatti non capisco come una in quelle condizioni fisiche possa giocare così bene, sarà che le avversarie di quella parte del tabellone sono state poca roba ma tant'è. Precedenti tra le due che fanno leggermente ben sperare ma c'è da dire che la grassona una finale a wimbledon l'ha già giocata, l'altra no.



Beh sull'erba serve più far correre la palla che muoversi in modo sfrenato come sulla terra. Lei è molto potente, poi unisci tali fattori alla mancanza di avversarie degne di nota ed il dado è tratto.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2013)

1 set pari Djoko - Del Potro


----------



## jaws (5 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 1 set pari Djoko - Del Potro



Dai che mi sono giocato Djokovic vincente 3 set a 1


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Luglio 2013)

che partitaccia, del potro sul servizio è troppo forte e vince tutti i suoi turni di battuta, tuttavia non sa rispondere alle battute di djokovic

risultato: si va punto a punto


----------



## jaws (5 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dai che mi sono giocato Djokovic vincente 3 set a 1



2 a 1 Djokovic. Bene così


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Cosa ha fatto Del Potro in questo tie break


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2013)

quinto set... partita interminabile...


----------



## Ale (5 Luglio 2013)

del potro meritava questa finale


----------



## Prinz (5 Luglio 2013)

Sto piangendo di commozione. Grazie lo stesso Juan Martin. Grande tennista e personaggio splendido.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2013)

nole c'è


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2013)

Classico match memorabile in cui meriterebbero di vincere entrambi ma alla fine uno solo esulta e oggi ha vinto il più forte, forse non quello che ha giocato meglio ma tant'è. Palito come al solito getta il cuore oltre l'ostacolo, il livello di gioco espresso nel quarto set, nel tie break in particolare penso abbia raggiunto un picco di qualità con pochi eguali nella storia degli slam, mi ha fomentato e commosso come poche altre volte da quando seguo questo sport. 

Djokovic come al solito si dimostra un muro di gomma, clamoroso al servizio, c'è da dire che se si è arrivati al quinto qualche demerito ce l'ha pure lui, il dato delle palle break è abbastanza eloquente.

Comunque se Delpo è questo sul cemento americano si candida come uno dei favoriti, forse il favorito numero 1


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2013)

Jancoso vince il primo 7-6


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Luglio 2013)

grande partita djokovic-del potro...applausi infiniti per questi 2 atleti che hanno dato tutto ed in particolare per del po che mi ha quasi commosso!grandi!


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Incredibile murray... Ovviamente gli gioco contro io e fa la super rimonta


----------



## Ale (6 Luglio 2013)

ricordatevi sempre sta regola : le racchie vincono, le fighe perdono.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2013)

Purtroppo ero stato facile profeta, si vede che la crucca non ha mai giocato una finale slam, mamma mia che disastro, non tiene una palla in campo manco per sbaglio


----------



## Ale (6 Luglio 2013)

un 2.80 della bartoli molto prevedibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Luglio 2013)

ma quant'è brutta la Bartolì????


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Luglio 2013)

ha vinto Bartoli


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Senza parole. Ora manca solo la vittoria di Murray e siamo a cavallo. Un incubo.


----------



## Ale (6 Luglio 2013)

djoko è piu bello di murray?


----------



## smallball (6 Luglio 2013)

lisicki nemmeno scesa in campo...che peccato...


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2013)

Era divorata dalla tensione, sbagliava i lanci della palla sul servizio, dritti e rovesci sparati fuori di metri, niente da fare, la partita l'ha persa di testa, il fatto che si sia messa a piangere più volte nel corso del match la dice lunga. Spero abbia un'altra occasione, ha il tennis per battere chiunque sull'erba, l'ha fatto vedere anche nel finale del secondo set quando ha liberato il braccio non avendo ormai più nulla da perdere.

Sulla finale di domani, razionalmente direi Djokovic, Murray è lontano parente di quello delle olimpiadi che per me con quello standard di gioco sull'erba sarebbe praticamente ingiocabile (ma anche a Wimbledon mi convinse di più), rischia di pagare a caro prezzo un gioco troppo passivo e quella patetica seconda di servizio che si ritrova (80 miglia orari è roba da WTA) e quell'altro oltre che rispondere sta anche servendo da Dio, oltretutto avrà una pressione enorme. Detto questo Djokovic s'è sciroppato quasi 5 ore ieri e soffre emotivamente quando è tifato contro come succederà domani. 

Io dico Nole in 4 ma se Murray vince il primo set c'è possibilità che vinca.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

dovrebbe vincere Murray, ma forza Nole dai


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

C'mon Nole!!!


----------



## smallball (7 Luglio 2013)

c'e' in campo Quinzi per la finale Juniores


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

Quinzi trionfa 7-5, 7-6!! Un po' di azzurro a Wimbledon!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

Primo set Murray 6-4


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Luglio 2013)

Purtroppo vincerà Murray, Djokovic è troppo nervoso e sbaglia punti facili.
Mi auguro vinca alla faccia dell'inglese e del pubblico di Wimbledon, ma è impossibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

nettamente superiore murray, vincerà in 3 set


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Murray 2-0. Oramai......


----------



## smallball (7 Luglio 2013)

2 seta 0 Murray per ora superiore


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)

Il servizio di Murray sta facendo parecchia differenza, sta portando via tanti punti facili sul servizio a differenza di Nole che in giornate come questa dove è troppo falloso nello scambio avrebbe bisogno di più dal servizio. Adesso mi aspetto il classico comeback di Djokovic ma sta partita ormai l'ha persa a meno che non si suicida Murray


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

Han staccato per sbaglio la spina alla camera magica temo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

altro break di murray, finita... gioisce l'intera gran bretagna oggi


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

Buon per il tennis che non è stato stuprato.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Buon per il tennis che non è stato stuprato.



grazie a Darcis


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grazie a Darcis



grazie a murray. le camere iperbariche non dovrebbero essere usate. o si?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

murray fa punti da fenomeno fino alla fine


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Luglio 2013)

Che pena.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> grazie a murray. le camere iperbariche non dovrebbero essere usate. o si?



murray è il numero 2 del mondo e nole il n.1, probabilmente presto si invertiranno perché in questo momento è giusto così. entrambi vinceranno altri wimbledon. punto. poi c'è roger che ha fatto la storia del tennis ed è a fine carriera e c'è anche chi farebbe bene a presentarsi solo al roland garros perché lì (solo lì) è imbattibile  questo è il tennis di oggi, stuprato o non

- - - Aggiornato - - -

mi spiace per nole, ma oggi c'è stata una grande lezione di tennis di andy, mai titolo fu più meritato di questo


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Han staccato per sbaglio la spina alla camera magica temo



qualcuno sarà inciampato sul filo secondo me, non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

grande cuore di djokovic fino alla fine comunque


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Luglio 2013)

La morte del tennis.
Una delle finale peggiori di sempre.
Ha fatto tutto Nole.


----------



## smallball (7 Luglio 2013)

vince Murray 6-4 7-5 6-4


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Il declino di Roger mi aveva allontanato dal tennis ultimamente,ma Nole-Delpo di venerdì mi aveva ridato la speranza,speranza nuovamente svanita dopo la finale di oggi.Ormai si gioca solo ributtando di là la pallina,sperando che il tuo avversario non sia in giornata.
Bah.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il declino di Roger mi aveva allontanato dal tennis ultimamente,ma Nole-Delpo di venerdì mi aveva ridato la speranza,speranza nuovamente svanita dopo la finale di oggi.Ormai si gioca solo ributtando di là la pallina,sperando che il tuo avversario non sia in giornata.
> Bah.



La finale di Wimbledon è Federer - Sampras. Questi sono tutti giocatoretti


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La finale di Wimbledon è Federer - Sampras. Questi sono tutti giocatoretti



Purtroppo sì,ormai tutti gli sport sono dominati dall'atletismo più che dall'abilità.


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La morte del tennis.
> Una delle finale peggiori di sempre.
> Ha fatto tutto Nole.



Murray è un miglior giocatore di Djokovic sull'erba, il resto è aria fritta, non vinci 5 set su 5 (se comprendiamo anche la semi ai giochi l'anno scorso) per caso. Che poi oggi il serbo abbia giocato male è evidente ma Murray comunque ha fatto una gran partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

a me come partita non è affatto dispiaciuta, poi certo non è paragonabile a tutte le finali di roger


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)

Si ma è normale che quando giocano sti due contro non escono fuori delle gran partite da un punto di vista estetico, hanno un gioco abbastanza speculare l'uno all'altro, sono entrambi grandissimi difensori e ribattitori


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

E poi rompete le palle a nadal...


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

nadal spara i campanili..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Luglio 2013)

La nuova moda del forum è: "non ha vinto lui, ha perso quell'altro"
Ragionamento ovviamente buono in ogni occasione per sminuire i meriti di chi non ti va a genio


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Luglio 2013)

Tifo djokovic e murray non mi sta x nulla simpatico..ma nonostante ciò riconosco i suoi meriti..questi 2 posso.o dar vita ad una bella rivalità,con nadal mina vagante..

Complimenti ai soliti intelligenti che continuano con commenti inutili e provocatori


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2013)

Prestazione veramente deludente di Nole, poco da dire. Onore comunque a Murray che ha fatto la sua parte meritando. Contentissimo per Quinzi.


----------



## Prinz (7 Luglio 2013)

sinceramente una brutta partita, sull'erba gradirei vedere altro


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Tifo djokovic e murray non mi sta x nulla simpatico..ma nonostante ciò riconosco i suoi meriti..questi 2 posso.o dar vita ad una bella rivalità,con nadal mina vagante..
> 
> Complimenti ai soliti intelligenti che continuano con commenti inutili e provocatori



ma mai cosi inutili come gli ultras


----------



## Prinz (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma mai cosi inutili come gli ultras



Gli unici interventi da ultras invasato in questo topic sono i tuoi, senza rancore eh.


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Gli unici interventi da ultras invasato in questo topic sono i tuoi, senza rancore eh.


quello lo riservo alla gente con po piu cervello di te, e ci vuole poco a trovarne.


----------



## Prinz (8 Luglio 2013)

stima ricambiata


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] e [MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION], state calmi.


----------



## Prinz (8 Luglio 2013)

Io sono calmissimo, non mi pare di aver offeso nessuno.


----------



## smallball (8 Luglio 2013)

immagino la contentezza di Lendl fermato nel suo sogno londinese da Becker e da uno straordinario Pat Cash


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Luglio 2013)

sarebbe bello che di tanto in tanto si parlasse di tennis, quello visto sul campo e spesso qualcuno qui non lo fa, un po' per attaccare di proposito gli altri e un po' per ignoranza in materia di tennis (ma ci sono tanti altri sport di cui parlare) e quando non si sa più cosa dire si finisce per attaccare gli altri sul piano personale

espressioni del tipo "gente con più cervello di te ci vuole poco a trovarle" dovrebbero essere vietate in un forum perché di certo non stimolano il confronto e la conversazione...


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma mai cosi inutili come gli ultras



complimenti..continua pure con commenti pertinenti e intelligenti


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello che di tanto in tanto si parlasse di tennis, quello visto sul campo e spesso qualcuno qui non lo fa, un po' per attaccare di proposito gli altri e un po' per ignoranza in materia di tennis (ma ci sono tanti altri sport di cui parlare) e quando non si sa più cosa dire si finisce per attaccare gli altri sul piano personale
> 
> espressioni del tipo "gente con più cervello di te ci vuole poco a trovarle" dovrebbero essere vietate in un forum perché di certo non stimolano il confronto e la conversazione...



per le pirlate che leggo in questa sezione, forse sarebbe davvero meglio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> per le pirlate che leggo in questa sezione, forse sarebbe davvero meglio.



gli unici commenti che fai in questa sezione sono:"djokovic usa la camera iperbarica,il serbo è andato in america a fare una seduta etc"....quindi penso tu sia l'ultimo che debba parlare!


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> gli unici commenti che fai in questa sezione sono:"djokovic usa la camera iperbarica,il serbo è andato in america a fare una seduta etc"....quindi penso tu sia l'ultimo che debba parlare!



leggiti i tuoi su nadal, e poi dimmi la differenza. e ti permetti di parlare degli altri. ma vergognati.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> leggiti i tuoi su nadal, e poi dimmi la differenza. e ti permetti di parlare degli altri. ma vergognati.



risposte e puntualizzazioni alle tue continui ed inutili provocazioni..chiudiamola qua e parliamo di tennis giocato che è meglio


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> risposte e puntualizzazioni alle tue continui ed inutili provocazioni..chiudiamola qua e parliamo di tennis giocato che è meglio



ma certo, aprite, chiudete, riaprite.. fate pure il c.azzo che vi pare.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

Ragà, e dai...


----------

